# Help me design a big 3 way speaker



## jwp (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to build a pair of big speakers with lots of bass. I was thinking on using this Dayton crossover
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=260-150

With 2 15 inch series 2 dayton woofers. Now I've built boxes for subs before ( a couple llt's) but I've never tried to build something like this. I have no idea what I could use for a mid range and tweeter to keep up with 2 15's or if something like this would even be possible without building my own crossover. I'm not after the best sound quality here just loud speakers. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Very Risky...3 ways are tough. I wouldn't use a pre-made xo, that's only going to keep the speakers from blowing up basically. 
You'd be way better off with a kit, all the engineering has been done, you'll save a lot of time/money and end up with a better project.
Maybe separate the 15" woofers for subs, can stack 2-ways or mtm's on top of them.


http://www.parts-express.com/cat/speaker-kits/286

http://gr-research.com/avserieskits.aspx


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with Odougbo. very risky , especially going in blind and trying to use a pre-made crossover

honestly if you're looking for a beast of a 3 way go with Tuxedocivics' "1099 3 way" build that's he's creating with an SEOS 12 design. looks like a monster with great bass response and right up your ally.


----------



## Fatshaft (Mar 28, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I agree with Odougbo. very risky , especially going in blind and trying to use a pre-made crossover
> 
> honestly if you're looking for a beast of a 3 way go with Tuxedocivics' "1099 3 way" build that's he's creating with an SEOS 12 design. looks like a monster with great bass response and right up your ally.


Mike,

I'm interested in this 1099 speakers.
Where can I get them?

where can I read more info on them?

thanks


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Zaph audio has designed a large 3-way using SB Acoustics drivers. You can find the kit here at Madisound


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I agree, if you want the best performance out of your first DIY project then definitely build a kit or somebody else's design. There's just too much to learn to get it right the first time starting from scratch, and even then it may take a lot of patience and/or re-work.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

JWP, 

A little confused here - you have 2 -15's in boxes, ready to use?

What amp or amps are you using?


----------



## jwp (Jun 12, 2012)

So there's pretty much no way to use a pre built crossover and have the speakers sound good? Am also not looking for them to sound great I kinda just wanted them for parties and such, no really serious listening to them. Just loud and bassy really.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think anyone here can help you build a throw-together-set, which is not all bad if you just want to cut wood and mess around with drivers. 

You can just do that yourself; first rule of thumb, make sure the mid and tweeter can play loud enough, note the db levels on them. E.g. you don't want the woofer to be louder than mid/tweeters, there's no way to fix that.

btw, there are several xo calculators on line.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

As Odougbo has said it is not that simple.

A crossover has to do two main jobs. 
The first is to separate the appropriate frequencies to send to each driver, depending on their capabilities.
The second is to match the levels coming from each driver depending on their sensitivity.
To find a pre-built crossover that matches these criteria is like finding the proverbial needle in a haystack.

-Bill


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Prebuilt crossovers will make the speaker function. Sound will come out of the speaker, that's about all you are gauranteed. Without doing at least _some_ homework you aren't even guaranteed a bassy sound even if your woofer section has two fifteens.

Could you build a pair of the Magna Cum Laude featured a few years back at PE? They fit your description to the tee.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

I think some of us are getting flash backs: Back in the day we didn't have much to work with, not even speaker parameters; guess, guess - fiddle with caps/coils and L-pads.
Not like today, endless computer programs, forums, detailed spec sheets, proven kits, just to mention a few.

The kit above looks great, maybe look for others.

Also, the idea of two big boxes for the subs and two medium size speakers is typical. You'll need to amp-up, so can use plate amps for subs, Bash e.g.


----------

